# 5 Fish to NEVER Eat



## GT-40 GUY (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## GT-40 GUY (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## jasper181 (Aug 12, 2019)

Im not sure I agree with this, yes some of these species can be high in mercury but blackfin, skipjack and smaller tuna are not as much of a risk as the bigger species. I wouldnt mind seeing the numbers more restricted in commercial fishing for tuna anyway, unfortunately our friends in the East wont let that happen. Im not going to eat a king anyway so no loss there, swordfish I love, I only eat it a couple times a year anyway and Im not going to stop so I guess Ill see what happens. As far as shark, I dont kill them, however Mako is pretty darn good.


----------



## sea trout (Aug 14, 2019)

Cool I'm safe except for tuna. We eat a lot of canned tuna. I don't think I could afford bluefin.
I would like to try fresh mako one day in my life.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2019)

I am in good shape. I just wish they had included any imported fish that are farmed.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 14, 2019)

Love some smoked king dip.


----------



## kingfish (Aug 14, 2019)

When my buddies and I fish the Bahamas late afternoon tuna bite out of Hope Town, the first couple of Blackfin don't even make it off the boat.  Then after we get cleaned up, we hit the fresh tuna as an appetizer before we head out for dinner.  Been doing it for over 25 years and no ill effects.


----------



## pottydoc (Aug 15, 2019)

Besides the farm raised stuff he’s pretty much full of it. The others all contain some mercury, but unless you’re eating a pile of it over a long period, it’s not going to hurt you. That info is really easy to find. You’ll also see some pregnant mom warnings, but for the most part, none of us will ever eat enough of any of those fish to hurt us.


----------



## pottydoc (Aug 15, 2019)

kingfish said:


> When my buddies and I fish the Bahamas late afternoon tuna bite out of Hope Town, the first couple of Blackfin don't even make it off the boat.  Then after we get cleaned up, we hit the fresh tuna as an appetizer before we head out for dinner.  Been doing it for over 25 years and no ill effects.


Ahhh, a man after my own heart. Ain’t nothing better than fresh black fin. For sashimi, I like them better than the yellows.


----------



## dwhee87 (Aug 18, 2019)

pottydoc said:


> Besides the farm raised stuff he’s pretty much full of it. The others all contain some mercury, but unless you’re eating a pile of it over a long period, it’s not going to hurt you. That info is really easy to find. You’ll also see some pregnant mom warnings, but for the most part, none of us will ever eat enough of any of those fish to hurt us.



Agreed.


----------



## nkbigdog (Sep 12, 2019)

Standard must have on the boat, Soy Sauce and Wasabi paste when going after Yellow Fin Tuna..That was standard for raw tuna eating..Loved it


----------

